# Slow shutter on Nikon Coolpix s3000



## rml520 (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi -- My Coolpix camera is less than 2 years old. When I press the shutter release button to snap a photo, it beeps, focuses, but doesn't take the picture. I have reset all settings, deleted all of the photos off the memory card and charged the battery -- still nothing. Help please! I don't want to invest another $160 on another camera. I use this mainly for work to post photos online.

Thanks,
Rob


----------

